# Very Sick Rescue



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone.. I have just rescued a tiny little maltese from a shelter. He is very frail, matted, covered in feces, ear infections, and infected mouth, and blind and deaf. He is also very old. (15 years) He is coughing and sneezing which could be kennel cough, but a short time ago he also threw up.. He has not moved since I picked him up.. I am starting him on Doxicyclene and putting him on a heating pad at a very low temperature. I'm keeping him isolated from the other rescues here, and of course my dogs too.. Naturally this is Saturday afternoon and no vets offices open. I have brought into my home many rescues, but this one seems the sickest and he has be worried. :smcry:Any thought's or suggestions would be very much welcome.. Thanks..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We have a pet emergency close to us where I live. Is there one near you. Praying that all will go well with the little rescue. Bless your heart for taking him in!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you for rescuing him, Jayne! Yes, could you take him to the emergency vet? Thinking positive thoughts for you and this baby.

Love,


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would get some pedialyte and Nutrical and start trying to syringe some of this into him. Be sure you have a blanket on the heating pad and dont put him directly on it or he could be too weak to move and be burned even on low. Check his temp and if elevated give him a 1/4 of a baby aspirin crushed in the pedialyte. He may have worms also and that you will have to treat after he gains some weight. Good Luck and prayers for the baby. Edie


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jayne said:


> Hi everyone.. I have just rescued a tiny little maltese from a shelter. He is very frail, matted, covered in feces, ear infections, and infected mouth, and blind and deaf. He is also very old. (15 years) He is coughing and sneezing which could be kennel cough, but a short time ago he also threw up.. He has not moved since I picked him up.. I am starting him on Doxicyclene and putting him on a heating pad at a very low temperature. I'm keeping him isolated from the other rescues here, and of course my dogs too.. Naturally this is Saturday afternoon and no vets offices open. I have brought into my home many rescues, but this one seems the sickest and he has be worried. :smcry:Any thought's or suggestions would be very much welcome.. Thanks..


Bless your heart Jayne, :wub: I cant offer advise, but to say I know the ER's are extremely expensive, maybe they would help you if you called them. Just a wish.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bless your heart for taking him. Edia already covered the heating pad under a blanket and the Pedialite. I used to give our rescued ones,especially those who havent' eaten in a while,some rice and boiled beef bullion. It's gentle on their systems,especially if they haven't eaten in a while.

Keep us posted on how the little sweetie is doing...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly I don't have any words of wisdom other than prayers work. Please know that I am praying for you and this sweet fluff.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bless you Jayne. Poor little one will be in my prayers. It just breaks my heart...


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

ohhh please call an emergency vet and keep us posted. wishing yall the best


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh wow, poor baby! It never ceases to amaze me that people treat helpless animals so poorly! I have no advice but I am sending prayers. I know how expensive the er vets are so hopefully someone has some advice to hold the little one over till Monday. I can't believe the shelter didn't provide any health care for the pup.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Jayne - what deplorable condition that poor little boy is in. I don't even want to think how he got that way. Thank you so very much for taking him away from the shelter and giving him love. I don't have any medical advice but know that Edie is wonderful with rescues. My vets are in 7 days a week - I'm so lucky. Maybe if there is an ER vet near you, you can explain that he's a rescue and they might be willing to help for a lot less. Worth a try.Sending prayers.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Hi Jayne if y
ou have the funds pls take him to the Emergency Vet. I can donate a little towards his ER vet bill..Pls keep us posted..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne - I'd also be happy to chip in if it helps.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump for this thread !!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I second the chipping in notion. All I want for that senior guy is to live out his life in your loving arms Jayne. Bless you for taking him in! I wish I could offer advice. Please let us know how he is.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, me too. I know you must be busy with many things right now but just checking for an update on this sweet baby!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am with Melissa with give us an update when you can. I know its the weekend but I am sure more SM family members will be willing to donate for his care.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I just posted to you all and it went into LALA land.. Don't know where it is, but I'll try this one more time. 
Shortly after sending you my message a did run to the emergency clinic. When he started vomiting I really got alarmed. I called the shelter that he was pulled from three days ago, and they confirmed that there has been an outbreak of distemper and the shelter has been closed as of 9:00 this morning. The emergency vet said that if he was in that shelter then he has most definately been exposed. If he gets it, or has it, he will not survive because of his condition , his age and he is so small. The only thing going for him hopefully would be the fact that at his age he most likely has been innoculated at some time in his life and he may just dodge the bullet because of that. In other words he has built up an immunity over the years, hopefully. I am praying that is the case. Right now he is on Doxycycline and a medicine for coughing, and he was given an injection for nausea. He did eat a small amount tonight, and drank a ton of water.
When the vet tech came in to give him his shot I was sitting and holding him. Evidently the shot hurt and he cried and pee pee'd all over my leg. I turned him over a little to see if he was all wet and the sight that we saw was beyond belief. The vet tech started crying. This little guy is so sweet and he has been neglected for a long time. I've seen it all I thought, but this is by far the worst. He is one solid matt that is tight to his skin and it is full of feces, urine and fleas. It's truly unbelievable. I just don't understand how someone could just throw him away like garbage after 15 years of loyalty. And at Christmas..Bingle jells.:-( Anyway, this little 4lb7oz. little man needs all your prayers and good thought sent his way. Also I very much appreciate your kind offers to help with his medical expenses. If you would like to donate to his care you can donate at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and specify that it is for BUMPITOO.. Yes, there's a story to that name, but that's for another day.. Also, don't worry about the heating pad. I took it back and bought a very small space heater to put in his isolation room. I want to keep him warm but not burnt. I'll keep in touch with you about his good progress..I'm not going to think of it as anything but good. And thanks to all of you who have responded to Bumpitoos plight..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying: Jayne - I'm speechless. That poor little boy. To get to his senior years and be treated the way he was. Just criminal. I'm so glad you were able to get into an emergency vet. Distemper :w00t::w00t: Ugh, frightening. I'm so glad you quarantined him from your other pets. How is that shelter normally? I hope that he does have immunity though if someone treated him the way they did, who knows what shots he's had or not. No matter what happens, I'm just so glad that he finally knows real love and caring. I'll go to SCMR now and make a donation.
I just donated and put a note with the PayPal payment that it's for Bumpitoos.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Saying prayers for him and you.
You truly are a Maltese Angel giving him such comfort and care.
God bless you!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

My heart is breaking for this sweet baby  how can anyone treat any living being like that? I just cried as I read your post and I'm so glad that no matter what he is in your loving care now....I will pray for this special boy.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :crying::crying: Jayne - I'm speechless. That poor little boy. To get to his senior years and be treated the way he was. Just criminal. I'm so glad you were able to get into an emergency vet. Distemper :w00t::w00t: Ugh, frightening. I'm so glad you quarantined him from your other pets. How is that shelter normally? I hope that he does have immunity though if someone treated him the way they did, who knows what shots he's had or not. No matter what happens, I'm just so glad that he finally knows real love and caring. I'll go to SCMR now and make a donation.
> I just donated and put a note with the PayPal payment that it's for Bumpitoos.


Yes it is very frightening. That shelter is one of the very worst and very, very big. The animals that we get out of there are almost always very sick. They shut down last year with the same thing and we were able to save only two dogs. I believe many were put down though. It's a very dark and sad place. :smscare2:
Thank you so very much for your donation.That really means a lot to me and to Mr. Bumpitoo.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

*Missy* said:


> My heart is breaking for this sweet baby  how can anyone treat any living being like that? I just cried as I read your post and I'm so glad that no matter what he is in your loving care now....I will pray for this special boy.


Please..We need all the prayers we can get.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

joyomom said:


> Saying prayers for him and you.
> You truly are a Maltese Angel giving him such comfort and care.
> God bless you!


 
Thank you.I sure believe in the power of prayer, so keep it up..


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Wow just so very sad for this senior. I hope he makes it so he can experience the love he deserves for the remainder of his life. I also will be donating. Thank you Jayne for the update...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for this sweet baby.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sad after reading this. People never cease to amaze me. I can only imagine how terrified he must have been and its sad to think he is in such terrible shape. Shame on his previous owners!
Thanks for giving this little guy a chance to finish his life in comfort. 
Please keep us posted. 
I'll go donate now.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

bailey02 said:


> Wow just so very sad for this senior. I hope he makes it so he can experience the love he deserves for the remainder of his life. I also will be donating. Thank you Jayne for the update...


Thnak you so much for your donation and your thoughts. I'll keep everyone posted. At least last night he slept through the night in a warm and cozy place..He deserves that and much more.:wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

elly said:


> Prayers for this sweet baby.


Thank you so very much.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

njdrake said:


> I'm so sad after reading this. People never cease to amaze me. I can only imagine how terrified he must have been and its sad to think he is in such terrible shape. Shame on his previous owners!
> Thanks for giving this little guy a chance to finish his life in comfort.
> Please keep us posted.
> I'll go donate now.


He just seems very bewildered and lost. He's in a safe place now though where he will get nothing but love for however long he has on this earth..Thank you so very much for your donation that can help him in so many ways.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jayne - thank you for helping this little one.

I'm going to move this thread into the Health section so that as many SM folks see it as possible. 

Maggie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Jayne - thank you for helping this little one.
> 
> I'm going to move this thread into the Health section so that as many SM folks see it as possible.
> 
> Maggie


Great idea, Maggie. As soon as I woke up today all I could think of was this little guy. rayer:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Jayne - thank you for helping this little one.
> 
> I'm going to move this thread into the Health section so that as many SM folks see it as possible.
> 
> Maggie


Oh, that's a really good idea.. Why didn't I think of that?????:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Great idea, Maggie. As soon as I woke up today all I could think of was this little guy. rayer:


He is eating a very small amount, but then he is small.. He is sneezing and coughing a lot, but took his medicine like a big boy.. Even as dirty and stinky as he is, he is so adorable. I took him outside earlier this morning to potty, which he did, but he is very unsure on his feet. He just slowly totters and wobbles around. Bless his little old heart..:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh thank you Jayne for taking such good care of this little guy! I hope he pulls through and is able to have some happiness in his life and stability.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

donated. Prayers for continued improvement!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump for this senior rescue!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

This evening Bumpitoo seems to be a little more active, but not much. At least the vomiting has stopped. He seems hungry so I'll feed him a little soon. He only eats the smallest amount, but he drinks a lot of water. I am holding him more today than yesterday. Sometime the power of love and touch can do what medicine cannot do. He is so very lost and confused. I'm hoping to at least have my vet take down his coat tomorrow. Right now he is way beyond stinky and is bound to be very uncomfortable with the matts pulling his skin. He is so densly matted I'm afraid if I do that job I might cut him. In any case, thank you again for all the kind words and for you financial help with this little old man. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> donated. Prayers for continued improvement!


Thank you so much Leigh..:wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh thank you Jayne for taking such good care of this little guy! I hope he pulls through and is able to have some happiness in his life and stability.


Thank you Deborah. Thant's exactly what I'm praying for..


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Bless your heart Jayne for caring for this little angel. I'll be praying for the little guy. I remember what you did for Gypsy and I just know with you love he will be ok.:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh I'm just in tears over this little guy. For sure I'll go donate and definitely add my prayers to the others'. I swear people who do things like this ought to somehow be held accountable. I wish at the very least they could be made to pay the vet bills. My dogs and cat are my babies, and I could no more abandon them than I could stop breathing. Bless you for rescuing and loving this little guy. I totally agree with you that love can often be the most powerful medicine of all.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> Bless your heart Jayne for caring for this little angel. I'll be praying for the little guy. I remember what you did for Gypsy and I just know with you love he will be ok.:wub:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks so much.Yes ,Gypsy was a labour of love for sure.. I still miss her.
> As for this little man, my heart just went to him when I heard about his being dropped off just three days after Christmas. Such a heartless act I thought. Anyway, today he got some cuddles and I sent all the love I could through the nastiness of his matted coat.. He did respond too.. He is really sneezing hard right now. In fact he sneezes so hard it literally knocks him off his feet..I'm hoping the meds will kick in soon.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Oh my gosh I'm just in tears over this little guy. For sure I'll go donate and definitely add my prayers to the others'. I swear people who do things like this ought to somehow be held accountable. I wish at the very least they could be made to pay the vet bills. My dogs and cat are my babies, and I could no more abandon them than I could stop breathing. Bless you for rescuing and loving this little guy. I totally agree with you that love can often be the most powerful medicine of all.


Well, I didn't mean to make you cry.. Thank you for your financial help. We are only able to help these special dogs through your donations and I personally very much appreciate all you do. I know how you feel about your babies. I feel the same about mine.I would as soon cut off an arm as to have to send one of them away.. It's beyond me how anyone can do that.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Jayne what an inspiration you are to so many people and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for the things you are doing for this little guy...I hope that he will find relief when his matted fur is gone....I bet will will! I can only imagine how free he may feel and I know he will still be sick but I will just pray that beig cut down will really make him feel a little better! I'll be checking for an update tomorrow


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just read this very sad post. I hope little Bumpitoos gets better and is able to spend the rest of his life in a secure loving home. I also donated and will keep him in my prayers. Bless you Jane.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Is there an update on Bumpitoos?*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Any news on the little rescue? I have him on my mind?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Jayne can we get an update on Bumpitoos please....*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Same here. Wondering how he's doing?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Update on Bumpitoo... I know you all are anxious to hear the latest.. Yesterday I took him to my vets to be examined.. My vet thinks, like the doctor at the emergency clinic, that Bumpitoo will not get the distemper he has been exposed to because surely he has been inoculated at least once in his lifetime. ( which leaves the question that begs to be answered, are all these inoculations necessary. But that's for another discussion.) Anyway, his chances are fairly good that the bullet will miss him. I still am watching him very carefully for any signs that point in the direction I'd rather not see him go. As far as the kennel cough goes he thought that he didn't have it at all, but that was when he was just sneezing. He is coughing now, so I would say he does have kennel cough.. The doctor thought the sneezing was from his teeth, of all things. His teeth are just the worst and there is a fistula going into his sinuses that would cause him to sneeze. My opinion is that we are dealing with kennel cough and the fistula. That will require surgery, but until he is better we are holding off on any blood work or surgery. He is so old any surgery will be extremely risky. If you can imagine a little old man shuffling down the road with a walker you can get a good picture of Bumpitoo.. He did get shaved down and the groomer said that his hair came off in almost one sheet it was so matted together. He was freezing and shaking when I picked him up, but I quickly put on a little shirt and wrapped him in a blanket.He stayed in that blanket all the rest of the day and into the evening and I was getting concerned. But he finally got up and ate a good meal, and took his medicine like a big boy.. Today he seems a tiny bit more alert and I even got a little tail wagging greeting this morning. He's a very good boy and I haven't heard a peep out of him yet.. Probably because he is too weak for much of that. Anyway, that's about all I can tell you for now. I'm hoping the antibiotic will kick in by tomorrow because he has been on it several days now.. Like always I'll keep you posted, and thanks for your concern and thoughtfulness..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for letting us know. I can't help but think of him . The last three fluffs of mine that passed were seniors. I could not imagine them not being treated properly in their whole life let alone when they were old. My prayers are continuing for Bumpitoo!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks so much for letting us know. I can't help but think of him . The last three fluffs of mine that passed were seniors. I could not imagine them not being treated properly in their whole life let alone when they were old. My prayers are continuing for Bumpitoo!!


I hear you loud and clear. My dogs usually live very long lives and I am just devistated when their time comes, and I do everything possible to make sure their remaining time is as wonderful as they are. I just don't understand treating a little senior the way Bumpitoo was treated. But then, hopefully he was loved very much while his owner was able to take care of him. Maybe they were old an ill too, or maybe they passed away and the relatives just didn't want him and threw him away. We'll never know, but he is in a good place now and I will see that every day for him is as wonderful as he deserves.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne - thanks so much for the update. Poor little guy. My groomer says she's had some dogs so matted that yes,it all comes off in one piece. :smcry: I know he was cold but he'll feel so much better without that disgusting hair on him. What takes care of the kennel cough? The antibiotic? He just sounds like such a sweetie. That's probably why they got away with ignoring everything about him...he wasn't a problem. I'm so glad he's in your hands. Hope that some more donations were sent to SCMR for his care.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Jayne can we see a picture of Bumpitto? I sent my little donation a few days ago. I want to put a face on this strong little senior.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I will be back with more on Bumpotoo tonight ladies. I'm off to take my 94 year old Mother on her day of fun .. This takes all day and Bumpitoo will be under the care of my husband.. Ful report to follow this evening..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your mom Jayne!


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

All I can say is YOU ROCK JAYNE!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How sad for that poor boy. These stories of neglect make me sick, theres way to many of them. 
Saying prayers and sending hugs.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm just now reading this and am praying for this little guy's health and safety. You are truly and amazing person for rescuing him from the care that he was in. I wish you both the best of luck


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Well you ae not going to believe this one... I got home tonight and fed Bumpitoo..He ate really well and that pleased me to no end. I always give him his meds right after eating, so tonight was no different.. In I go with , what he considers ,the Nasty stuff. He wasn' real thrilled, but he took the pill. After he took it I looked down on his bedding and at first I though he had relieved himself a little, but NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I picked up the little bit and..are you ready?.... It was one of his teeth.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....... His mouth is in such a delporable state that the tooth just fell out. I have never had this happen before with any rescue..Poor little guy. He has been so very neglected, and he's just so sweet I can't imagine anyone treating him like this..Very sad.. 
Also concerning your request for a picture of him. I would love to send a picture, but I am the biggest dumb-nut in the world when it comes to computer things. I'm so sorry..Thanks again to everyone who is following this little guy and for all your support which I value highly..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so glad that he's eating! Continuing prayers for Bumpitoo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay Jayne -- I can't hold in the curiosity any longer. How did Bumpitoo get his name???? Come one. He's getting better so spill the "bumpitoo beans.":HistericalSmiley: 
I'm so glad he's eating and doing better but my gosh, to just have a tooth fall out. Maybe a blessing in disguise if it relieves his pain though. You're so terrific with him. I hope things went well with your mom. Talk about the sandwich generation -- your mom and your fluffs. :smrofl:

Btw if you just want to e-mail me a photo I can put it up on SM for you. If that makes it any easier.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh gosh! How awful his poor teeth must be!  Gosh he just must be so sweet  what is wrong with people would you just leave your grandma on the streets when she got too old for your taste? Some people just might ugh I just don't know about people! Or you can text a picture to someone to upload it! Haha Guess we are all just so eager to see the little guy but no matter if we do or we don't we know we love him!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll get a picture tomorrow if you'll tell me where to send it so you can put it up for me...Thanks..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne said:


> I'll get a picture tomorrow if you'll tell me where to send it so you can put it up for me...Thanks..


Jayne - I'm PMing you my e-mail address.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Cool were going to get a picture of Bumpitoo I am curious about his name also so pls do tell how he got his name


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a picture of Mr. Bumpitoo that I got from Jayne. I think he's a little sweetheart who finally knows he's safe and loved. Hugs to you, little man. :smootch:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG the fear in his eyes is breaking my heart. Lifting up a HUGE prayer for him. ♥♥♥


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks so much Sue for posting his picture for me.. You did great.
And now to answer everyones questions about the name Bumpitoo... My first rescue came to me many, many years ago. She was a poodle/yorkie mix and was found wandering on the streets, blind, dirty. matted and starved. I brought her home and being blind she kept bumping into things. She reminded me of a bumper car at the fair, because she would bump and then turn and go another way. So I named her Bumpy. As the years went by she also lost her hearing and then the Bumping became more so. She was precious and at a very old age, and after being my true love for many , many years her little heart just stopped beating. Since that time I have been waiting for that special little one to come along to share a special name with and that's how Bumpitoo came about being named after her.. The "Too" of course means "Also". So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so glad that we now have a face to go with that special name. I hope he continues to improve and will live the rest of his days in peace and happiness. He looks like a little doll. I am sending him special hugs from me.:grouphug:

Thank you Jane.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne said:


> Thanks so much Sue for posting his picture for me.. You did great.
> And now to answer everyones questions about the name Bumpitoo... My first rescue came to me many, many years ago. She was a poodle/yorkie mix and was found wandering on the streets, blind, dirty. matted and starved. I brought her home and being blind she kept bumping into things. She reminded me of a bumper car at the fair, because she would bump and then turn and go another way. So I named her Bumpy. As the years went by she also lost her hearing and then the Bumping became more so. She was precious and at a very old age, and after being my true love for many , many years her little heart just stopped beating. Since that time I have been waiting for that special little one to come along to share a special name with and that's how Bumpitoo came about being named after her.. The "Too" of course means "Also". So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Jayne - I love the story:wub::wub: It's so sweet. I kept trying to figure what his name meant. Were you thinking 'he's blind, he's deaf and he's bumpy too":blink: or did you bump your toe when you brought him in? :blink::blink: I like your story so much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Awe he is just adorable!!! I am so glad he is in a safe place and can experience the love he so deserves!!*


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my! I love him...how could anybody treat him that way


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my heart is full of love for this little old man. I truly hope that he will finally feel safe and loved now , for as long as God allows him to be on this earth. God Bless You Jayne.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> OMG the fear in his eyes is breaking my heart. Lifting up a HUGE prayer for him. ♥♥♥


I so agree - that was was I noticed - how terribly afraid he must be and what a sweetie he looks like! Prayers that he recovers and that he knows he's safe and loved!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Today I put a cushy little bed in his pen and he loved it.. Only problem was that he was too small and weak to get out of it.. Bless his little old man heart.. I'll try to get something a little less cushy and flatter for him tomorrow..
Also you all are so sweet and funny you just brighten my day...Thanks so much.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Hi everyone.. I have just rescued a tiny little maltese from a shelter. He is very frail, matted, covered in feces, ear infections, and infected mouth, and blind and deaf. He is also very old. (15 years) He is coughing and sneezing which could be kennel cough, but a short time ago he also threw up.. He has not moved since I picked him up.. I am starting him on Doxicyclene and putting him on a heating pad at a very low temperature. I'm keeping him isolated from the other rescues here, and of course my dogs too.. Naturally this is Saturday afternoon and no vets offices open. I have brought into my home many rescues, but this one seems the sickest and he has be worried. :smcry:Any thought's or suggestions would be very much welcome.. Thanks..


I didn't read thru this entire thread........was he checked for heart worms? The coughing could be heart worms, I hope not. Poor little guy. There are a couple of retired Maltese breeders in Longwood. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh poor sweet boy..thank God for people like you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Mr. Bumpitoo, you are safe and loved and are being prayed for every day. God bless you as you heal and come to know how much you are cared for.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> I didn't read thru this entire thread........was he checked for heart worms? The coughing could be heart worms, I hope not. Poor little guy. There are a couple of retired Maltese breeders in Longwood. Hope he feels better soon.


Yes, he is supposedly HW free. I will have that rechecked though because the shelters are so wrong sometimes. I picked up one little guy from a shelter that said he needed a dental. We'll....He not only didn't need a dental because he had no teeth, bit he also had a broken jaw that they missed while examining his teeth that weren't there..Go figure...


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Mr. Bumpitoo, you are safe and loved and are being prayed for every day. God bless you as you heal and come to know how much you are cared for.


What a sweet car full of little ones you have there..Adorable:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne said:


> Today I put a cushy little bed in his pen and he loved it.. Only problem was that he was too small and weak to get out of it.. Bless his little old man heart.. I'll try to get something a little less cushy and flatter for him tomorrow..
> Also you all are so sweet and funny you just brighten my day...Thanks so much.


Jayne - I was thinking of something that would be perfect for him. It's a little *cat* bed that I got at Petco (I replace them every few months) and it's soft and cozy but he could get in and out very easily. Here's a photo of Tyler in his after his dental. It usually only costs about $5 and sometimes is near the checkout if not near the other beds. Tyler adores his.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Jayne - I was thinking of something that would be perfect for him. It's a little *cat* bed that I got at Petco (I replace them every few months) and it's soft and cozy but he could get in and out very easily. Here's a photo of Tyler in his after his dental. It usually only costs about $5 and sometimes is near the checkout if not near the other beds. Tyler adores his.


That is perfect.. I'll go out tomorrow and get one.. Thanks for the tip..:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne said:


> That is perfect.. I'll go out tomorrow and get one.. Thanks for the tip..:aktion033:


Jayne - if you can't find it, just e-mail me your address and I can send you one.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Jayne - if you can't find it, just e-mail me your address and I can send you one.


Thank you so much for the offer. I'll bet I can find one though. There are Petsmarts all over the place where I live.. Also pet-co and they might carry something similar also.. If I can't find one though I'll give a holler


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Jayne, 

Please give Bumpitoo some hugs and kisses from me and Zooey!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Jayne,
> 
> Please give Bumpitoo some hugs and kisses from me and Zooey!


Hugs and kisses right back...:wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Update on Bumpitoo... Something strange is happening.. Twice today I heard Bumpitoo crying and when I went in he was on his back like a turtle and was unable to turn back over. As soon as I set him on his feet he seemed normal, for him anyway. Have any of you experienced anything like this with any of your senior dogs. I have a house full of seniors, but I've never run into this before... He is eating well,and taking his medicine and sleeping well..Any thoughts?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sure there are people here that can better answer that question. Could it be a seizure? Sounds like something neurological to me. But I'm no expert. Hoping he doesn't get any worse, poor baby. I would call the Vet to be sure.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

No, it doesn't seem anything like a seizure. I don't know how he gets on his back, but he just seems too weak to turn over. He's trying, but he just can't make it.. It may be that he is just so old and has been so neglected he just doesn't have the strength. Oh my gosh, he is just so sweet, you wonder how anyone could bring themselves to neglect him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I know it's just plain horrid!!!



Jayne said:


> No, it doesn't seem anything like a seizure. I don't know how he gets on his back, but he just seems too weak to turn over. He's trying, but he just can't make it.. It may be that he is just so old and has been so neglected he just doesn't have the strength. Oh my gosh, he is just so sweet, you wonder how anyone could bring themselves to neglect him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe at some point when he was better he used to do that. I know that Tyler will often lie on his back but of course he's well enough to flip over. He likes to scratch his own back that way too. Maybe it's just very disquieting for Bumpitoo since he's blind and feels disoriented upside down. Or not..... Glad he's doing okay in general though.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe that's it.. Maybe he tries to scratch his back and can't quite flip back over.. I'll keep an eye on him though..I'd hate to leave the house and have that happen while I'm gone..:blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonder if it's a disc problem? One of my fluffs (at the bridge) years ago, did that . She was very old also when this happened. I hope not! I'l just have to keep on praying for little Bumpitoo!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes please keep praying for him. I got home this morning from a short breakfast out and there he was laying in his water bowl.. I just feel so sorry for this little guy, but I am claiming his complete recovery and that his strength will be renewed.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Maybe at some point when he was better he used to do that. I know that Tyler will often lie on his back but of course he's well enough to flip over. He likes to scratch his own back that way too. Maybe it's just very disquieting for Bumpitoo since he's blind and feels disoriented upside down. Or not..... Glad he's doing okay in general though.


 
FYI ..I did find the little beds you were telling me about in a pretty powder blue.. I'm off to clean him up, and his pen ,and tuck him in it with a nice warm blankie.. Thanks for telling me about it..Bumpitoo thanks you too.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne said:


> FYI ..I did find the little beds you were telling me about in a pretty powder blue.. I'm off to clean him up, and his pen ,and tuck him in it with a nice warm blankie.. Thanks for telling me about it..Bumpitoo thanks you too.:wub:


You're welcome. I can't get him out of my mind. Tyler's bed is white and sometimes I'm not sure if he's in there or not - he curls himself around it. :HistericalSmiley: I'm hoping when you said he was lying in his water bowl that it wasn't face down in it. :w00t: Can you talk to the vet about this new behavior on Tuesday in case it could be a disc issue. Maybe an anti inflammatory would help. Again thank YOU Jayne. Your are awesome.:chili:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I will definately check with the vet ASAP.. I'm sure he will have some good suggestions.. He always does.. Love that man.. Anyway, no, he wasn't face down.. Thankfully.. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Hi Jayne just thinking about Bumpitoo was wondering how he is doing??


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for rescuing that little Maltese. My Maltese Bo' will be 14 years old next week and is also deaf and blind. He has diabetes and Cushings disease (he is on two meds, insulin and trilostane). He went deaf and blind last year. I don't know how much longer he will live, lately he seems less energetic and sleeps more than he did last year. We take it one day at a time. He does not seem to be in pain and still enjoys eating time and being held.

You mentioned your rescue laying in the water bowl, mine will walk through the water bowl ocassionally.

I sense that he does know I am there and is comforted by that even though he cannot see or hear me...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Duckman said:


> Thanks for rescuing that little Maltese. My Maltese Bo' will be 14 years old next week and is also deaf and blind. He has diabetes and Cushings disease (he is on two meds, insulin and trilostane). He went deaf and blind last year. I don't know how much longer he will live, lately he seems less energetic and sleeps more than he did last year. We take it one day at a time. He does not seem to be in pain and still enjoys eating time and being held.
> 
> You mentioned your rescue laying in the water bowl, mine will walk through the water bowl ocassionally.
> 
> I sense that he does know I am there and is comforted by that even though he cannot see or hear me...


 
He is just precious...Thank you for taking such good care of the little guy so many people I think just abandon the "old guys" like in the case of Bumpitoo


----------

